# Suggestions?



## Conquistadude (Jan 8, 2009)

Well our first wine is getting close to bottling (well a month and a 1/2 ). And we still do not have a name for it. And seeing as how we do not have a name for it, I cant make the label  so I am reaching out to my WMT brethren. So I guess a bet of info is required.

whats in it: (100% Fresh Juice from)

arils from 30 handpicked pomegranates 
6-7lbs of Red Grapes 
1 tangerine 
1 1/2 grapefruits 
2 lemons 
3 plums 


I don't like naming on what the majority of the fruit was, so I think you can see why I am having trouble naming it  
Its a weaker wine, we made it a weak wine because we planed to also give some to friends and family, a lot of which do not like a lot of wine (gasp ) it only has 9%ABV. the color is...I guess you can say its a red-orange color. Its kinda the color you would get if you mixed a red jello and an orange jello lol. here is a picture 





but when it is in the carboy it has a more purple tint to it.

The bulk of the juice was from the pomegranates. so I guess I could call it a pomegranate wine. but with so many other fruit. I just don't know.


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 9, 2009)

Hmm, you know I could come us with something for you bro'!LOL, But really only yall know, but call it some thing exoctic like, "wuddaellessit, Private reserve", pretty close to what I named my last batch, and that may change when I finally get a chance to taste it!!LOL
Troy


----------



## Conquistadude (Jan 9, 2009)

I hear what you are saying, and in the end I might really like one, I might have a moment of genius and think of the ultimate bad ass name, and then again I might go with something that a random guy at the store might say lol. the point is I am kinda hit a road block in creativity. so I welcome all suggestions. Think of you as my muse


----------



## wingnutooa (Jan 9, 2009)

Plemongarinepomagrape

run with it 

or the magnificent color changing mentality inhibitating beverage (copyright)


V8 Juice

Heinz 57

Dr Pepper 



jellohol


purplored


passion in a bottle

liquid "git r done"


almost wine


wontgetchadrunk


hardkoolaide


koolahol


alright i should stop before the men in white coats come get me


----------



## Chateau Joe (Jan 22, 2009)

Tooty Fruity

Koo-koo juice


----------



## Sacalait (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm more interested in the variety of pomergranites and the method used to extract the arils and whether they were pressed or frozen or what ever.

I have 4 poms started from last year and added 36 more recently.


----------



## Conquistadude (Jan 22, 2009)

Sacalait said:


> I'm more interested in the variety of pomergranites and the method used to extract the arils and whether they were pressed or frozen or what ever.
> 
> I have 4 poms started from last year and added 36 more recently.



what we did was filled the sink with water. and placed a colander in the water. then take a knife and cut the top of the pomegranate off. you will see about 6 sections. Take a knife and score the skin on the outside in a way that corresponds to where the sections are divided.

Now pull apart the sections and place them under water, and proceed to remove the arils. as you remove them you will notice that the arils sink to the bottom (hence the colander) and the white/yellow pulp floats. This way if you "pop" an aril it will not get everywhere because they pop under water. Also makes the job less sticky. You can do a whole pomegranate in about 2-4 min.

From there we put them through a juicer. and what ever we didn't juice right away we froze for storage, and juiced the next day. They were all hand picked fresh by skyzaus and I.


----------



## Sacalait (Jan 22, 2009)

Zack, 
Thanks, that cleared up some of the questions.


----------

